# Lipo Fast Charge



## josh1_420 (Mar 23, 2008)

I just recently got into lipos I have a Trakpower 3200 30c and a Trakpower 3600 30c.The charge instructions on both packs say they can be fast charged at 2c the 3600 can be fast charged at 7.2 and the 3200 can be fast charged at 6.4 does anyone know if it will hurt the lifespan of the packs if they are fast charged?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

2c shouldn't really create an issue for the lifespan. We've charged our Orion 3200s between 6.4 and 7.0 amps for 12 months now. I've hurt a couple packs, but that was more due to crashing and USER ERROR.


----------



## badoty (Aug 29, 2007)

josh1_420 said:


> I just recently got into lipos I have a Trakpower 3200 30c and a Trakpower 3600 30c.The charge instructions on both packs say they can be fast charged at 2c the 3600 can be fast charged at 7.2 and the 3200 can be fast charged at 6.4 does anyone know if it will hurt the lifespan of the packs if they are fast charged?


Great question I would like to know my self.......I'm also new to the lipo racing........I have be charging my fantom 3800 at 6 amps for a few weeks now and was wondering the same thing........:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

i charge my orion 3200 20c battery at 12 amps every weekend..


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

If you have a few packs of the same capacity I know you can buy Series adpators to charge several packs at once.

Example with a 6S charger. you could charge Three 2S packs of the same capacity using the balance tap adaptor and the series adaptor for the packs. It would still take the same time to charge as one pack but you can charge 3 packs at once.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

DOUGHBOY said:


> i charge my orion 3200 20c battery at 12 amps every weekend..


Is that why your so slow?:freak:


LOL! Just kidding...:thumbsup:


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

DOUGHBOY said:


> i charge my orion 3200 20c battery at 12 amps every weekend..


ouch.. i mean.. i know it works but.. (and i know this has been beat down in many forums like a dead horse) man.. doesnt that high charge rate just bring the lifespan on your 3200 down? just curious.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

RCMits said:


> ouch.. i mean.. i know it works but.. (and i know this has been beat down in many forums like a dead horse) man.. doesnt that high charge rate just bring the lifespan on your 3200 down? just curious.


It is done for nostalgia.:lol:

Reducing the lifespan gives you opportunity to by new ones more frequently, like when running NiMH batteries.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

oh *snaps fingers* forgot ;-)


----------



## mizeracing (Jan 19, 2008)

I would think12amps is way too much for a 3200 Orion(1C), I dont think there is that much to gain with all the risk.


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

All i know is i dont want to be pitting next to some yahoo charging a LIPO at 12 amps , be considerate to the people around you ......................


----------



## brqsdad (Dec 18, 2008)

As far as I know it is not the charge rate that is a concern, but more of what the peak voltage is.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

> As far as I know it is not the charge rate that is a concern, but more of what the peak voltage is.


I agree, the guy charging at 12 amps doesn't bother me, it's the guy who is using a charger that is being used incorrectly (Not using CC,CV) and gets into the OVERCHARGE state and is manually monitoring his voltage...that makes ME nervous. (But, I really haven't been nervous at ALL this past year, and never once did I hear a loud BANG from an exploding battery.


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

I have herd more nimh batteries explode than lipos at the track


----------



## Jeff99 (Dec 27, 2005)

disruptor10 said:


> All i know is i dont want to be pitting next to some yahoo charging a LIPO at 12 amps , be considerate to the people around you ......................


Charging at 12 amps will not cause a pack to blow, I charge at 10-11 amps every week and the battery doesn't even get warm.


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

The harder you charge the cooler the lipo gets from what I have seen .... Thast why most guys are heating the packs in the lipo sack to get to 110 degrees to run SRM


----------

